# Newbie needing advice!!



## Teameurope (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello fellow campers,
Touring Italy in our Auto trail, can anyone recommend any sites on Lake Magiorre or when we head west the Vendee in France?
Thank you in anticipation!


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Don't expect to much advice on Italy, as I been waiting as we'll.
I don't think there are many on this site that fancy it, if I was you I would have a look at, hank the tank blog from Barryd,
He seems to the only one, that will give good advice.
Eddie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We stayed on this one a few years ago:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=866
http://www.concadoro.it/uk/index.html

Very nice site right on the lakeside but a little expensive (as is most of Italy). ACSI discount in low season makes it a bargain.


----------

